# RIP Hillary



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2011)

Hillary (aka "HillyBilly") took a turn for the worse on Thurs. evening and we put her down Friday.  
The vet didn't have to go very far to confirm the cause of her illness (We weren't sure if it was Barberpole or Meningeal worm), it was meningeal.   She will be missed.  


Here's a shot of her as a baby, 







and another taken last summer.


----------



## themrslove (Feb 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 19, 2011)

I am just so very sorry!!!!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry, Kim


----------



## elevan (Feb 19, 2011)

I am very sorry.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 19, 2011)

sorry to hear that, I know you was taking very good care of her.


----------



## julieq (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 19, 2011)

I am so sorry.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry you lost your girl.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

I kept holding out hope that she'd recover, I probably let her go on longer than I should have...but I felt so bad for letting her get sick at all I felt I should make extra efforts to get her well.

I'm telling you, 2 1/2 weeks ago she looked FINE.  It's amazing how fast she went downhill.

I hate worms...all worms...


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

sorry, Roll, a hard loss indeed.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that. Meningeal worm? That's a new one for me.


----------



## chandasue (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh that is such a bummer.


----------



## RoeDylanda (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm sorry, Roll. You did everything you could for that girl, and she was lucky to be in your care.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## kelsey2017 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am _so_ sorry for your loss and hope you find peace in the days ahead.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh how awful.  I'm so sorry.  She was a very pretty doe.  My heart aches for you.


----------



## scrambledmess (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh no!  I am so sorry.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 19, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! I'm so sorry, what a beautiful doe. From all your posts you did above and beyond the best care for her, keep her in your heart.

OH MY this post made me cry.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am sooooo sorry!!!    I know she meant an awful lot to you.


----------



## Mo's palominos (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Hillary.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 20, 2011)

So sorry


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry you had to lose your girl. It's tough losing animals.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 21, 2011)

Kim- That is just awful.  My deepest sympathies.  I know you did your best.  

I hope you find solace in knowing she had one of the best homes a goat could wish for.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 21, 2011)

So sorry! Darn those worms


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 22, 2011)

Just saw this..  I'm really sorry.


----------

